# Kakabeka Falls Bottling?- Ontario



## Canadacan (Jul 18, 2018)

Kakabeka Falls Bottling?...near Thunder Bay, Ont.  Not sure if that is correct, any info would be appreciated!



​


----------



## RCO (Jul 19, 2018)

your correct it is a Kakabeka Falls brewing co bottle , its from Thunder Bay Ontario ( back then it was called Fort William ) 
listing in my book says they operated from 1920-1942 , your bottle would likely be from the late 30's -40's , its the only embossed bottle I have seen from this bottler , 

I don't have this bottle even though I have seen it a few times before online ( there was one on ebay this spring when someone put up a number of thunder bay bottles they had got from someone who passed away who had lived there )   although I do have some other bottles from thunder bay


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 19, 2018)

RCO thanks for the info!...I was asking for a friend, the bottle is in Manitoba..lol. Interesting to note that it's almost identical to my Sudbury Brewing & Malting co. bottle with the exception of the center pattern.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 20, 2018)

That's a cool design on that one!


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> RCO thanks for the info!...I was asking for a friend, the bottle is in Manitoba..lol. Interesting to note that it's almost identical to my Sudbury Brewing & Malting co. bottle with the exception of the center pattern.




in Manitoba , that would make sense as its close to Northwestern Ontario. I think its a fairly common bottle as I've seen it online a few times before , think if you search the site there was a couple other posted a few years back . 

 it does look similar to the Sudbury Brewing and malting co bottle , think they might of been somehow related or connected . 


I don't really have a lot of Thunder Bay bottles but though I'd share this one , got it in a trade a few years back , it was really dirty and have tried to clean it up . its from the Fort William Bottling Works . made by dominion glass with a 1927 date on bottom . I'm not sure how common it is but haven't ever seen another one yet


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Canadacan (Jul 20, 2018)

I did not think that bottle design dated back to 1927?...most of mine are 40's and 50's, I do however have one that is dated 1938. I believe there is a SS Coke bottle marked Fort William.


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> I did not think that bottle design dated back to 1927?...most of mine are 40's and 50's, I do however have one that is dated 1938. I believe there is a SS Coke bottle marked Fort William.




most of these dominion bottles have a date of 1927 , at least most of mine do , although its likely it was used in the 30's or later 


there is a SS coke from Port Arthur , they appear on ebay every now and then and can go for good money 

have seen a SS bottle from Fort William Bottling works , not sure there is a coke though , this bottle was on ebay this spring


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 22, 2018)

Ahh yes silly me!...I did mean to say Port Arthur


----------

